# Scrollen ab einer bestimmten Stelle verbieten



## saschaa (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf einer meiner Seite das scrollen ab einer bestimmten Stelle verbieten.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie sich dies realisieren lässt ?

Gruß,

Saschaa


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. Juli 2003)

Das geht überhaupt nicht soweit ich weiß... 

bye


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juli 2003)

Wenn Du es verbieten willst, wieso stellst Du es dann überhaupt erst online?
Aber wenn Du meinst, als mögliche Lösung fällt mir jetzt spontan ein, dass dein "verbotener Bereich" in nem Extra-Frame ist, der direkt unter Deiner Tabelle o.ä. liegt.
Ebenfalls kannst Du versuchen, Deinen Text in ein Frame zu packen und dann halt scroll="no" definieren.

Ansonsten ist mir auch nix bekannt, wie man an einer bestimmten Stelle das Scrollen verbietet, also wenn schon mal nen Scrollbalken da ist.


----------



## Fabian H (25. Juli 2003)

Hm, mir fällt eigentlich auch nichts gescheites ein, ausser vielleicht, dass du einen DHTML Scroller nimmst und im Body ein overflow:hidden; mit reinmachst.

Aber man kann ja immernoch runterscrollen, indem man die Seite markiert und dann die Maus unter den Rand zieht.


----------



## MC Breit (25. Juli 2003)

```
_________________________________________________
           |                                     |
    1      |                    2                |
           |                                     |
___________|_____________________________________|
           |                                     |
   3       |                    4                |
___________|_____________________________________|
```

so und jetzt sage mir einmal , in welchen bereichen willst du scroll , in welchen nicht..

oder willst du auf einer seite

```
_______________________________________
|                                      |
|                                      |
|                                      |
|           HIER IST DAS               |
|          SCROLLEN ERLAUBT            |
|______________________________________|
|                                      |
|              HIER NICHT !            |
|______________________________________|
```
 diese kann sich dabei auch innerhalb eines frames befinden , wenn ich dies genau weiß , dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## vogtländer (25. Juli 2003)

Du kannst versuchen, das onScroll-Event abzufangen und mit pageYoffset auf die aktuelle Scroll-Postion zu reagieren.

Hier findest du nochwas dazu.

Gruß
Falk


----------

